# Ice Cream + Protein Powder



## Lankster (Jul 1, 2004)

Has anyone here ever tried this?? My blender I have right now sucks so I was thinking of something to mix my supps in and icecream came to mind, think its a good idea


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

I think it tastes great....but ice cream is hardly something that should be in your diet as it is high in sugar.

Screw it....go for it.....what flavor?


----------



## Var (Jul 1, 2004)

May taste good, but ice cream is loaded with sugar.


----------



## Var (Jul 1, 2004)

jinx


----------



## Lankster (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmm i got some Heavenly Hash and some Vanilla Choclate Chip, I think ill go with the vanilla HEHEHE and this isnt a everyday thing this is just until i get a new blender and whenever I want some icecrem


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2004)

Lankster said:
			
		

> Hmm i got some Heavenly Hash and some Vanilla Choclate Chip, I think ill go with the vanilla HEHEHE and this isnt a everyday thing this is just until i get a new blender and whenever I want some icecrem


I do it allot, just not every day!  i use frozen strawberries mostly


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Lankster said:
			
		

> Hmm i got some Heavenly Hash and some Vanilla Choclate Chip, I think ill go with the vanilla HEHEHE and this isnt a everyday thing this is just until i get a new blender and whenever I want some icecrem


yeah right liar!!

Go with the heavenly hash...vanilla is so...well, vanilla!


----------



## Lankster (Jul 1, 2004)

The hash it is!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 1, 2004)

they make splenda ice creme i think


----------



## Xantix (Jul 1, 2004)

Yea there's no sugar ice-cream out there. It's not made with splenda but the same deal - sucralose.

Baskin Robbins has it if you want to pay 10 dollars for a small tub of it; not sure where else to get it


----------



## LAM (Jul 1, 2004)

Lankster said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever tried this?? My blender I have right now sucks so I was thinking of something to mix my supps in and icecream came to mind, think its a good idea


for me that would be more of a thing to do on a cheat day.  I surely wouldn't do it on a regular basis...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Lanksters back!  Hey man, you need to add some more comments to peeps galleries..


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 1, 2004)

When we buy ice cream in the house I do it all the time. I actually melt the ice cream in the microwave, put it on my ice cream maker machine and throw in some protein powder, let it mix there for about 30 minutes and throw it back in the freezer. I add a lot of protein so it gets really hard on the freezer (close to two grams of protein for every gram of sugar in the ice cream). If you have something to spread your servings apart in the freezer even better and it???s going to make your job a lot easier.


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 1, 2004)

Man if I was gonna have ice cream I wouldn't take any chance of ruining it with protein powder, I'd just enjoy the ice cream itself then drink the powder seperate.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 1, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Man if I was gonna have ice cream I wouldn't take any chance of ruining it with protein powder, I'd just enjoy the ice cream itself then drink the powder seperate.


I actually like it with protein


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm sure it would still taste good but I just don't know about AS good ;p

You've tried it before and know how to do it right too, I would probably mess it up and make it taste like junk and be eating crap at the same time


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 1, 2004)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would still taste good but I just don't know about AS good ;p
> 
> You've tried it before and know how to do it right too, I would probably mess it up and make it taste like junk and be eating crap at the same time


 True true is not as good, but it is still doable when you just have to have it. If you ever do try it just don???t add too much protein at first and take it from there. The more protein you add the harder it will get in the freezer so you either will need to find separate containers for each serving and eat it almost like a protein bar or you will be bending some spoons trying to get some out of a bigger container.


----------

